# MRI of Pelvic/Hip Region



## vandacrawford (Mar 12, 2008)

Which CPT code range would you use to code an MRI of the pelvic/hip region - 72195-72197 or 73721-73723?


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 13, 2008)

I would bill using 72195 - 72197 pending with or without contrast of course.


----------



## vandacrawford (Mar 17, 2008)

*MRI Hip/Pelvic Region CPT*

Thanks for your response. I agree. Now to convince the powers that be.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 18, 2008)

Best of luck to you!!


----------

